# Anyone know Tillandsias well?



## Anoplogaster (Mar 27, 2018)

Figured T enthusiasts (like myself) are the same kinds of people who might be into Tillandsias as well. Not sure why I think this. But anyways....

Anyone care to ID a few species I recently acquired?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Owenmurray (Mar 30, 2018)

The two mounted together are tricky just because there are quite a few that look like that with very subtle differences, But I would feel comfortable calling them T. capitata. The last and curliest of the three photos is T. queroensis and the second photo looks like a young T. juncea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Mar 30, 2018)

Owenmurray said:


> The two mounted together are tricky just because there are quite a few that look like that with very subtle differences, But I would feel comfortable calling them T. capitata. The last and curliest of the three photos is T. queroensis and the second photo looks like a young T. juncea.


Thanks for this! I looked up some photos to confirm, and it looks spot on. If the second one is indeed a T. juncea, then I may need to remount it on something larger..... lol! All the photos of T. queroensis look a little less curly and fuzzy compared to mine. I soak that one occasionally..... would it still be dehydrated?


----------



## Owenmurray (Mar 31, 2018)

You've probably got some time before it becomes terribly dire! Those guys are way cool when they get tall. As for the queroensis I would guess it to also be a little bit younger of a plant. I don't have any of them of my own so I can't provide a very detailed routine for it's watering, but a little extra soaking (provided you allow them ample upside-down drying time) never hurt anyone!


----------



## Anoplogaster (Mar 31, 2018)

Owenmurray said:


> You've probably got some time before it becomes terribly dire! Those guys are way cool when they get tall. As for the queroensis I would guess it to also be a little bit younger of a plant. I don't have any of them of my own so I can't provide a very detailed routine for it's watering, but a little extra soaking (provided you allow them ample upside-down drying time) never hurt anyone!


Sounds good. It definitely looks like a hanging-type tilly. Like a larger verson of Spanish Moss. I actually like the curly look, so I hope that’s how it’s supposed to look in a healthy state

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## schmiggle (Apr 1, 2018)

Owenmurray said:


> The two mounted together are tricky just because there are quite a few that look like that with very subtle differences, But I would feel comfortable calling them T. capitata. The last and curliest of the three photos is T. queroensis and the second photo looks like a young T. juncea.


Very impressive  tillandsia identification is hard


----------



## Owenmurray (Apr 1, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Very impressive  tillandsia identification is hard



Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------

